# Six youths face drug charges



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mar 21, 2006

*Six youths face drug charges*

Leicester police find weapons in vehicle

* By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
LEICESTER- * Six people are facing charges, including a Leicester teen who will be in court today, after police allegedly found marijuana, vodka, machetes, baseball bats and a pellet gun inside a car at a parking lot on March 13.

Nicholas Caruso, 18, of 107 Lake Ave., was arrested last night on a warrant on charges of possession of marijuana, possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act, a drug violation in a school zone, being a person under 21 in possession of alcohol, carrying a dangerous weapon and unlicensed possession of a BB gun.

A warrant was also issued for Larry O'Brien, 20, of 124 Main St., Spencer, who will face charges of possession of marijuana, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act, and a drug violation in a school zone.  

Police Chief James Hurley said officers on patrol saw two vehicles and several people milling around in the parking lot near a Mobil gas station at 724 Main St. just after 8 p.m. March 13. When Leicester police Officer Thomas Moughan and Officer James Murray of the Spencer Police Department, who is assigned to the Regional Drug and Counter Crime Task Force, approached the youths, they started to walk away.

Chief Hurley said Officer Murray smelled marijuana on one of the youths, who later turned over a bag of the drug he pulled from under the seat of a car. A subsequent search netted officers the weapons, alcohol and more drugs, Chief Hurley said.

During a search of a second car, officers allegedly found a marijuana pipe with some marijuana inside and a canister of pepper spray inside a purse. One of the youths claimed the marijuana was his.

Police said Mr. O'Brien and Mr. Caruso told them the baseball bats were for personal protection because they feared "being jumped in the city." They had no explanation for the machetes, Chief Hurley said.

Leicester police are investigating whether some of the items were used in crimes. They are asking area police departments to review their files to see if the weapons match descriptions of weapons used in robberies, assaults or break-ins. If any departments request further information, the items will be sent to the state crime lab for analysis, the chief said.

Police have requested that four others be summoned to Western Worcester Court in East Brookfield to face charges in connection with the case. They are:

•Alicia Renaud, 19, of 12 Rutland Road, Northboro, who will be charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of marijuana, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act and possession of chemical spray without a permit.

•Shane Choruzek, 18, of 124 Main St., Spencer, who will be charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act, a drug violation in a school zone and being a person under 21 in possession of alcohol.

•Vincent Tiscione, 18, of 70 Bottomley Ave., Cherry Valley, who will faces charges of possession of marijuana, possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act and a drug violation in a school zone.

•Jessica Fidrych, 18, of 260 West St., Northboro, who will be charged with possession of marijuana, conspiracy to violate the Controlled Substances Act, and a drug violation in a school zone.


----------

